# Frame Progress Pictures



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

I am sure many of you take pictures to compare frame progress. I find this very useful in many 
ways. I just started and I am having a great time comparing progress in each frame. In the process I am learning a few things and trying to figure out where the queen has been and attempt to guess where she is headed. 

Here are a couple of pictures of the same frame showing progress in one week. I was surprised to find out the queen already visited (laid) here. 
















I


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

Oops! I referred to the bar as frame, in a top bar forum. Hope I won't get kicked out. I happen to have both frames and bars in the same hive. Things get a little confusing at times.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

JeronimoJC said:


> Oops! I referred to the bar as frame, in a top bar forum. Hope I won't get kicked out. I happen to have both frames and bars in the same hive. Things get a little confusing at times.


You're going to wish you didn't have just bars eventually. Been there... done that... have the t-shirt and the broken combs to prove it.


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

Haha. I am getting there already. One or the other would have been easier, given my lack of experience. Frames have been easier so far. Unfortunately if I go to frames only I'll have to build my own frames (deeper box), but I think effort upfront will translate to a more enjoyable experience down the road.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Dang JW, we get it, you don't like TBHs. Why do you troll the TBH forum if you hate them so much?


----------



## trishbookworm (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes, the queen will lay in fresh and shallow cells! Amazing. I have worried that there wont be enough royal jelly or resources for the larvae - but no stunted or ejected larvae yet!


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks good!

As long as you watch side attachments, and don't inspect on days of scorching heat, you should have few comb collapses. I've been using TBHs for 3 seasons now, 7 hives, and have had a total of 3 collapses. These were my doing as I didn't first detach the brace comb, and they were all honey combs. Worst case scenario, you get to harvest some honey. Never had a brood frame collapse, even in scorching heat.


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes, I get excited about small things. I was amazed when I compared the progress on this other frame:
Week 1 - 7/23/16: Brood
Week 2 - 7/31/16: Most Brood Emerged
Week 3 - 8/7/16: Brood Again! 

Guess that must be normal, but I didn't know. It put a smile on my face.


----------

